# Archery Stamp



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

chad e johnson said:


> I have a question for those hunters whose states require an archery stamp/permit. What is the purpose of the stamp vs. a regular hunting license, what is the money for the stamp used for, do you feel that the stamp is fair, and do you need both a archery stamp as well as a hunting license if you want to gun hunt too.


$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## thesource (May 19, 2005)

chad e johnson said:


> I have a question for those hunters whose states require an archery stamp/permit. What is the purpose of the stamp vs. a regular hunting license, what is the money for the stamp used for, do you feel that the stamp is fair, and do you need both a archery stamp as well as a hunting license if you want to gun hunt too.


In NY we have a bowhunting stamp that must be purchased in addition to a hunting license and a big game license. 

In NY, the bowhunting stamp allows you to take an extra deer (either sex) during bowseason. You can also buy a MZ stamp that allows you to take an additional antlerless deer during bowseason or MZ season.

It seems fair to me that you should pay extra for the bowhunting stamp since you get an extra tag and a lot of additional hunting opportunity.

At least in my state, there is not an option to only buy a bowhunting stamp. You MUST buy a hunting license, then pay for the bowhunting stamp.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

A hunting archer in Indiana must buy an archery deer hunting tag for $24 each. 

That is it.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

thesource said:


> In NY we have a bowhunting stamp that must be purchased in addition to a hunting license and a big game license.
> 
> In NY, the bowhunting stamp allows you to take an extra deer (either sex) during bowseason. You can also buy a MZ stamp that allows you to take an additional antlerless deer during bowseason or MZ season.
> 
> ...


We need a slight correction to this....

1 - The Bowhunting Stamp/ Permit is first geared to add money to the Conservation Fund. Without $$ in the conservation fund, habitat reclamation, though purchase of lands, restoration of habitiat, pheasant, turkey and fish stockings, enforcement of game laws, etc., would not be possible. NYS DEC gets an ever-shrinking $$ from the General budget, and what $$ do come from the General Budget, a smaller and smaller portion of this actually is spent on Fish & Wildlife. 

2 - The Bowhunting Stamp/ Permit also represents that you have completed the Bowhunter Safety training course, and becomes proof that you took the course to satisfy the requirement of Bowhunter Safety. THe Certificate of completion of the course is also used as proof.

The practice of providing permits for additional deer (one of either sex and one anterless ony) was added in 2002, with the advent of the DECALS system, and "modest" licesne fee increase. Prior to 2002, NY Bowhunters still needed the archery stamp along with a Big Game/ Sportsman's (combo) Licence and proof of completing 8 hours of instruction (certificate) or previous archery season stamp, after 1980. You had one permit to use, which was your regular deer tag, but if you did harvest a deer (and you could still during archery harvest either sex animal), you could purchase a second special deer tag for the regular season ONLY (excluded extended season) and this tag was for antlered deer only. The last week of archery season also, in recent years, allowed the archer to use the doe permit for regular season on an archery-harvested animal, provided the harvest was made in the Wildlife Management Unit the DMP was valid for.

Once DECALS began, NY Hunters received additional permits with the purchase of either archery or muzzleloader stamps. This was seen as a way to help promote specialized implement hunting, while making those who spend the top-dollar happy with the increase in fees.

However, the two primary reasons for an archery tag is 1 - money, and 2 - additional safety training and bowhunting concepts training completed (after all, you do a lot more blood tracking during archery than you normally would do using a firearm).

Interestingly, DECALS system changed the non-resident licensing demands. Prior to DECALS, a non-res hunter would have had to spend $110.00 for the Big Game License, and another $110.00 (+/-, for both) on the Archery Stamp to bowhunt in NYS. Now, the requirements state that if you wish to bowhunt in NYS (for deer only) you must show a hunter's ed certificate or a hold a previous year's license, or a current license from your home state, AND proof that you have completed bowhunting training, either a stamp or a bowhunting stamp, typically from your home state. You no longer need to buy the Big Game License if you're a non -resident and wish to bowhunt only,.


----------



## Free Range (Apr 18, 2005)

Here in Colorado, you must have a season specific tag, archery in archery season, gun in gun season. Last time I hunted here as a NR you didn’t have to have a hunting license just the tag for whatever it was you were after, i.e. a elk tag to hunt elk. It’s all about money, just like any gov agency they need twice the money to do half the job.


----------



## thesource (May 19, 2005)

doctariAFC said:


> We need a slight correction to this....,.



I see where you added your personal interests in this, and perhaps more detail.

I did not see any corrections. Perhaps you would like to point them out, Doc?


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

thesource said:


> I see where you added your personal interests in this, and perhaps more detail.
> 
> I did not see any corrections. Perhaps you would like to point them out, Doc?


we have not always gotten an additional carcass tag for archery permit, source. That was added in 2002, with the advent of DECALS. You stated 


thesource said:


> In NY, the bowhunting stamp allows you to take an extra deer (either sex) during bowseason. You can also buy a MZ stamp that allows you to take an additional antlerless deer during bowseason or MZ season.
> 
> It seems fair to me that you should pay extra for the bowhunting stamp since you get an extra tag and a lot of additional hunting opportunity.


That's what I was correcting. The additional tags were granted in 2002, when DECALS happened, and prices went up. Prior to 2002, a successful bowhunter filled their regular season tag, and purchased a second special tag so they could hunt regular season - cost was $10.

ML allowed hunters not successful during reg season to fill their buck tag. Doe tags are only valid during regular season, as deer of either sex can be taken with ML in late season. The Reg season tag was treated the same as in early archery.


----------



## thesource (May 19, 2005)

Fair enough...all true.

Chad - the point of both posts is that there is extra opportunity and an extra tag in NY currently. It seems absolutely fair to me to charge for the extra opportunity.


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

Lifetime license holder here. It was only $500 when I bought it in the mid-90's. I have no idea how that $500 was split up, and my license allows me to hunt and fish using any method. All I have to buy yearly is a Fed. duck stamp. So, all the State tags are covered-basic hunting and fishing, saltwater, bow, muzzle loader, big game, turkey, state duck stamp, trapping(I think), WMA stamp, and anything else I've forgotten. I think it was a great deal for me, but I have to wonder how good it was for the State. I keep waiting for leglislation to attempt to force us to pay for something.


----------

